# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Denimi me vdekje. Pro apo kunder?

## the admiral

Denimi me vdekje eshte nje ceshtje shume e perfolur ne mbare boten.
Ju cfare mendimi keni? Jeni pro apo kunder?

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Kunder ne pergjithesi.Po nganjeher edhe pro ne veçanti.(i pa vendosur)

----------


## Bes-s

Poqese do egzistonte nje drejtesi absolute, dhe para drejtesise sillet nje kriminel me dosje te trashe krimesh te bera,, pse mos ti ipet denimi qe e meriton, vdekja.

----------


## kleadoni

Per kete tematike jam e pavendosur, pasi edhe vete bie ne kontradikte! Ne pergjithsi jam kunder "marrjes se jetes se dikujt tjeter... por nga ana tjeter, ndoshta, nese ekziston denimi me vdekje, nje person do e mendonte cik me shume para se te bente nje krim, dmth ndoshta do ndikonte qe te ulej pak numri i krimeve.
Gjithsesi, deri ne njefare pike jam pro denimit me vdekje per krime te "jashtezakonshme"... dmth per ato qe krimin e kane si "pune" e jo per ato persona qe per nje arsye a tjeter kane arritur ne ate pike. Per keto te fundit duhet burgu.

----------


## AnaH_M

Jam Pro. 
Vetem kur ndegjoj sesa pislleqe behen ketu ne gjermani me femijet...denimi me vdekje eshte lule,un kisha thene me mir me ja nxjer shpirtin pak nga pak sepse te kidnaposh nje femij dhe ta malltretosh e ne fund ta mbysesh vertet e kisha rjep me brisk dhe cdo minut me kryp ekisha ly

Dhe perfundimisht them se krimet ndaj femijeve nuk ndalen asnjeher perderisa ne demokracin e sodit shteti si denim ju jep vetem burgun per disa vite- qesharake kjo apo jo?

----------


## RiGerta

> Jam Pro. 
> Vetem kur ndegjoj sesa pislleqe behen ketu ne gjermani me femijet...denimi me vdekje eshte lule,un kisha thene me mir me ja nxjer shpirtin pak nga pak sepse te kidnaposh nje femij dhe ta malltretosh e ne fund ta mbysesh vertet e kisha rjep me brisk dhe cdo minut me kryp ekisha ly
> 
> Dhe perfundimisht them se krimet ndaj femijeve nuk ndalen asnjeher perderisa ne demokracin e sodit shteti si denim ju jep vetem burgun per disa vite- qesharake kjo apo jo?


Atehere denimi me vdekje do te ishte shpetim per ato.Njerezit qe kryejn kete lloj krimesh jane njerez te lodhur nga jeta dhe nuk besoj qe denimi me vdekje do te ishte denimi i duhur.Ato duhet te futen neper qeli ku kushtet per jetese do te jene minimale.
Pastaj nuk ka asnje prove qe denimi me vdekje ul kriminalitetin e nje vendi

----------


## goldian

pro..........

----------


## USA NR1

Pro......................

----------


## Ksanthi

> Atehere denimi me vdekje do te ishte shpetim per ato.Njerezit qe kryejn kete lloj krimesh jane njerez te lodhur nga jeta dhe nuk besoj qe denimi me vdekje do te ishte denimi i duhur.Ato duhet te futen neper qeli ku kushtet per jetese do te jene minimale.
> Pastaj nuk ka asnje prove qe denimi me vdekje ul kriminalitetin e nje vendi



Rigerta bejne krime te renda dhe pas disa vjetesh jane jashte duke gezuar jeten.
Jam pro .Ndoshta keshtu njerzit do trembeshin dhe do ishin me te mire.

----------


## the admiral

> Jam pro .*Ndoshta* keshtu njerzit do trembeshin dhe do ishin me te mire.


shume mire the: ndoshta.
jo per gje, por eshte provuar qe nuk eshte ashtu.

shba ka denim me vdekje dhe europa jo.
mirepo vrasjet ne shba jane me shume se ne europe... statistikat flasin qarte.

kjo mjafton per te hedhur poshte ate teori, qe njerezit mund te tremben nga ekzistenca e denimit me vdekje...

----------


## loneeagle

kam qene kunder por kur shikoj qe krimi ka arritur kulmin ne disa raste mendoj se duhet te zbatohet

----------


## RiGerta

> Rigerta bejne krime te renda dhe pas disa vjetesh jane jashte duke gezuar jeten.
> Jam pro .Ndoshta keshtu njerzit do trembeshin dhe do ishin me te mire.


Burg te perjetshem pata fjalen Ksanthi.Mendoj qe ky denim eshte me i duhur per kriminelet sepse vetem me nje keputje qafe nuk eshte denim i merituar.

----------


## BEHARI

une votova kunder ligjit per denim me vdekje!!

arsyeja e par eshte se ne shume raste madje dhe  ne shume vende me demokraci te konsoliduar, koha ka treguar se shpesh here eshte abuzuar me ligjin duke marre ne qafe njerez te pafajshem!!!!
kurse arsyeja a dyte dhe me e rendesishmja eshte se/nuk ka asnjeri te drejte qe te vendose nese dikush duhet apo nuk duhet te jetoje !!vetem Zoti vendos per jeten e secilit!!  

jam kundra denimit me vdekje!por jam pro denimit me burg te perjetshem!

----------


## the admiral

> Burg te perjetshem pata fjalen Ksanthi.Mendoj qe ky denim eshte me i duhur per kriminelet sepse vetem me nje keputje qafe nuk eshte denim i merituar.


po burg te perjetshem jane para te popullit qe shpenzohen per te mbajtur nje kriminel.
i bie qe te ha me mire nje vrases ne burg, se nje fukara i ndershem qe fle nen ure...
edhe kjo nuk ka kupetim...

----------


## Ksanthi

> Burg te perjetshem pata fjalen Ksanthi.Mendoj qe ky denim eshte me i duhur per kriminelet sepse vetem me nje keputje qafe nuk eshte denim i merituar.


Te kuptova e dashur  .Ne fillim i denojne me vdekje dhe pastaj behen prape gjyq pas gjyqi dhe ulen vitet e denimit .

----------


## BEHARI

> po burg te perjetshem jane para te popullit qe shpenzohen per te mbajtur nje kriminel.
> i bie qe te ha me mire nje vrases ne burg, se nje fukara i ndershem qe fle nen ure...
> edhe kjo nuk ka kupetim...


do ishte e drejte qe te burgosurit te punonin,por jo te shfrytezoheshin!!

----------


## RiGerta

> po burg te perjetshem jane para te popullit qe shpenzohen per te mbajtur nje kriminel.
> i bie qe te ha me mire nje vrases ne burg, se nje fukara i ndershem qe fle nen ure...
> edhe kjo nuk ka kupetim...


Nuk thash kot me kushte minimale per jetese.Kjo eshte vdekje e ngadalshme.Sociali ashtu dhe keshtu ju jep pak leke atyre qe jane te papune, apo jo?
Pastaj jo rrallehere denohen persona pa bere krim.Por e verteta eshte si dielli edhepse me vonese disa dite nuk harron te shfaqet.Ato te cilet denohen pa te drejte pas shume vitesh kur e drejta del ne shesh, marrim demshperblim dhe vazhdojne te jetojne jeten , por nese denohen me vdekje si ai qe shkoi kot. I vetmi qe ka te drejte ti japi dhe ti heqi jeten njeriut eshte Zoti.




> Te kuptova e dashur .Ne fillim i denojne me vdekje dhe pastaj behen prape gjyq pas gjyqi dhe ulen vitet e denimit .


Por une them te mos u hiqet denimi te denuarve.Burg i perjetshem per kriminelet.E rendsishme eshte te kuptohemi ndersa, e natyrshme eshte te mendojm ndryshe.Te pershendes Ksanthi  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ILMGAP

Jam kundër dënimit me vdekje, jam pro dënimit të përjetshëm.

----------


## broken_smile

Kunder per te vetmen arsye se eshte dicka cnjerezore.

----------


## kleadoni

> I vetmi qe ka te drejte ti japi dhe ti heqi jeten njeriut eshte Zoti.


Po ai/ajo qe ka vrare dike tjeter... kishte te drejte t'ja merrte jeten??

----------

